# Snake food



## Krinchley (Feb 25, 2019)

Does anyone know anywhere around Melbourne to get cheap rats and mice? I'm sick of having to fork out 10 bucks for a weaner rat every week.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 25, 2019)

There must be a few owners of large reptile collections in Melbourne that breed rodents and can supply locally at low price as I do on Gold Coast?


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 25, 2019)

Just use rodent farm my man 300-400g rats are 8$


----------



## Krinchley (Feb 26, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Just use rodent farm my man 300-400g rats are 8$



Is that online?


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 26, 2019)

https://www.rodentfarm.com.au/

Granted shipping might offset costs if u buy a small amount


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 26, 2019)

Depends where abouts in the Melbourne area you are.
I have a couple of suppliers that I use. If you want to PM me your location I can let you know if any of my suppliers might be suitable.


----------



## Gears (Feb 26, 2019)

This is very relevant to small collection owners. Every time I need to go "up" a size in feeders I spend the month before trying to source & compare pet shops for the "best price" I have 4 Pet shops to choose from & compare them for feeders size/number of items per pack/price. I narrow that down to price per feeder & then I purchase from the shop that offers "best price per item".
The best I can do right now is $2.42 per Hopper Mouse.

Buying bulk is better but I have only a single yearling Spotted Python, so I'm restricted to buying small packs because she will simply outgrow the feeder size & need the next size feeder by the time I finish a pack of 7-10 feeders.
I have 4 Hoppers left but my girl will be needing to go to Weaners now, so starts the comparisons for shop prices again  *sigh*
My daughter used to work for a company that provided wholesale to Pet Shops, & that included frozen Mice/Rats, but she quit 

Hey Yellowtail. I'm in South East Qld (actually I work on the Gold Coast). Can you help a lady out?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2019)

There's obviously quite a shortage in Melbourne. I spent a fair while producing and selling them in Melbourne and did pretty well. I stopped about 6 years ago and still have people begging me for rats, they all say it's really difficult to source them without paying a fortune (and they also can't find anything of the same quality even if they pay for it!). A lot of people seem to have trouble breeding them consistently or running a colony efficiently but for anyone capable of it there's a good small business opportunity.


----------



## Wokka (Feb 28, 2019)

There are often bargains to be bought but the trouble is that they are often not there next time because they are only getting rid of surplus. I have yet to see a breeder keep going at little or no profit for too long. At 2-$4 a week to feed snakes are one of the cheapest pets around.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 28, 2019)

Gears said:


> This is very relevant to small collection owners. Every time I need to go "up" a size in feeders I spend the month before trying to source & compare pet shops for the "best price" I have 4 Pet shops to choose from & compare them for feeders size/number of items per pack/price. I narrow that down to price per feeder & then I purchase from the shop that offers "best price per item".
> The best I can do right now is $2.42 per Hopper Mouse.
> 
> Buying bulk is better but I have only a single yearling Spotted Python, so I'm restricted to buying small packs because she will simply outgrow the feeder size & need the next size feeder by the time I finish a pack of 7-10 feeders.
> ...


Yes Gears happy to assist, I sent you a PM


----------



## Abstractivity (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone in melbourne recommend Petwave?


----------

